# Who are the Top five Instructors



## Rainman (Jan 9, 2003)

You would like to have some  lessons with and why?


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *You would like to have some  lessons with and why? *



Do they have to be living?  Or are we talking totally fictitiously?


----------



## Rainman (Jan 9, 2003)

LIVING- you should know by now I don't like the wwf/e!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 9, 2003)

Besides my actual instructor, I would like to train with Mr Trejo, Mr Planas, Mr Tatum, Mr Conatser and one of the Tracys, just to get another flavor of kenpo.

The only one I've seen life so far is Planas, and it was only for a short semminar, but it was well worth it. Tatum has come twice to Spain, but once I didn't know the date (it was the third try) and the second time was too expensive for a poor unemployed gal like me 
 Maybe next time


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 9, 2003)

My top five in no particular order.

Mr. Planas - because I've had 7 instructer seminars with him. Alot of knowledge there.

Mr. Wedlake - I've had numerous seminar's there on various points of view techniques. You always learn something.

Mr. Conatser - Nothing more needs to be said there. Extremely knowledgable man with awesome teaching techniques.

Dr. Chapel - Because I like what the way he talks about his SL4. They seem like very good ideas of kenpo. Variation is the key to learning.

Mr. Trejo - because I've only heard good things about the man. 

My list was not to disrespect anybody here, as these are my answers to the question.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

Well I'm excluding my instructor and the assistants at my school,
since I DO train with them.  My list, in no particular order:

1) Huk
2) Dan Inosanto
3) Pick
4) Conatser
5) Tatum


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2003)

Not in any order of preference:

Huk Planas
Zach Whitson
Ingmar Johansson
Ed Planas
Grand Master Masaaki Hatsumi 

I've seen Huk, Ingmar and Ed at least once, and heard nothing but good things about Zach Whitson.

I've always had an interest in the ninja arts, and would loev the opportunity to meet GM Hatsumi.  Doubt I'm anywhere near ready to train though.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

OOH!  I should've put down Zach too!


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 9, 2003)

People I'd like to train with ..

dan inosanto
cliff stewart
bob orlando
kelly worden
tim hartman
larry hartsell
james keating
leonard trigg
erik paulson
joe mcdaniel
steve plink
chris sayoc
felix valencia
ibu rita suwanda
rick tucci
david james
hoch hochheim
mike casto


----------



## KenpoDave (Jan 9, 2003)

In no particular order:

Ted Sumner
Ray Arquila
Clyde O'Briant
Joe Simonet
Ron Chap'el


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *People I'd like to train with ..
> 
> dan inosanto
> ...



Cheater!


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 9, 2003)

I found out where Zach got the inclination to punch people in the nutz when they're not looking. I'll be damned if Huk doesn't do it too!

_**grumble grumble**_

Not that I wouldn't have done the exact same thing if I had the opportunity too......heh heh heh...


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *People I'd like to train with ..
> mike casto *



Mike Casto out of Ohio area? Nice guy. A friend of mine. Tried to stab me in a roadhouse restaurant in Windsor Ontario once. best experience I had had in a long time. The guy can really boogie.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Mike Casto out of Ohio area? Nice guy. A friend of mine. Tried to stab me in a roadhouse restaurant in Windsor Ontario once. best experience I had had in a long time. The guy can really boogie. *



Yep,

He came by the house a few yrs back. Great guy. 

jb:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 9, 2003)

I would choose.....

Steve LaBounty
Structural Engineer and a Class Act as a Leader

Tom Kelly
Hard Core Trainer and fearless

John Sepulveda
Smooth Knowledgeable Teacher with awesome people skills

Huk Planas
A Technique & Forms Engineer

Skip Hancock
An analytical and skilled Architect

Bob White
A Teacher of Methods and a proven ring warrior

Bob Liles
Principled and a strong foundation developer

Ron Chape'l
A variable expansion and mental ozone expert

Paul Mills
A valuable analytical system sparring partner

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *My top five in no particular order.
> 
> Mr. Planas - because I've had 7 instructer seminars with him. Alot of knowledge there.
> ...



Well, you did, my young Jedi, you left me off the list. Now I'm ticked!:samurai:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 9, 2003)

I believe he asked for 5!!!  Not 5 on each hand.   (even if you're one short)

Was that spot reserved for me?  :angel:


----------



## Michael Billings (Jan 9, 2003)

In a particular order ... just to be different 

1.  Stephen LaBounty - The Heart

2.  Tom Kelly - The Soul

3.  John Sepulveda - The Spirit

4.  Dennis Conatser - The Mind 

5.  Bob Liles - The Master Blaster of Disaster


With honorable mention for Ron Chapel, Larry Tatum, Frank Trejo, Huk Palanas, and literally a cast of hundreds, well maybe a hundred ... ok so it is closer to 50 or so, or maybe a few less than that.  

Man I feel bad limiting it to the few that I have mentioned.  I want to see Paul Mills again, do another knife seminar or 3 with Mike Pick, I always like Bryan Hawkins when he is on a roll.  Howard Silva just plain inspires me ... Mr. Parker's age, and still moving like greased lightning.  Love any seminar with Dian Tanaka.  Gary Swan rocks and rolls.  Ron Sanchez & Marcus Bonfigliano I really like.  I want to meet Lee Bachman, who I have never met, just because of his writing.  

Shoot, go to my links page, I want a seminar with almost every single link on there (Organizations table)
Kenpo-Texas Links 

Tough call once I got going. 

-Michael


----------



## Rainman (Jan 9, 2003)

My picks:

Doc Chapel- Crazy- but extremely intellegent 

Mr. Pick- theories on on sticky fists 

Steve Mohamad- Freestyle 

Bob White- Freestyle

Mr. C-  Kenpo Tools

Todd Durgan (my teacher because I am 900 miles away) Checking hands and 2 man set.


----------



## bahenlaura (Jan 10, 2003)

1. Sigung 

2. Si-Bok (My Teacher)

3. Mr. Sepulveda

4. Mr. Conatser  

5. Mr. Z


----------



## cdhall (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *You would like to have some  lessons with and why? *



I think we have established that Kenpo people can't count...:rofl: 

Here are the 5 I'd like to have lessons with because I have not had lessons with them yet, I probably can't get a video of their material, or the ones I did have lessons with indicated that they had a lot more information that I want (No particular order):

1. Howard Silva - walking encyclopedia
2. Larry Tatum - is he really that fast?
3. Mr. Conatser - Kenpo Tools class was awesome
4. Dr. Chapel - I want to see what he is talking about
5. Mr. Trejo - I want to know how he teaches Long 4


----------



## Doc (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *My picks:
> 
> Doc Chapel- Crazy- but extremely intellegent
> ...



I SAW THAT! I'M NOT CRAZY!  I'M "MAD."   IT'S ALIVE, IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!    PAM'S FOR EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Doc (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *People I'd like to train with ..
> 
> dan inosanto
> ...



Dam, I didn't even make the "long list." Well you can forget Cliff Stewart because he was my college room mate and spends a lot of time in my school, so there!  No wonder you haven't got back to LA.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 10, 2003)

1.  Doc Chapél - The ability to whisper when others are shouting and be class
2.  Don Nahoolewa - The ability to be tougher than a diamond
2a. John Bishop - An admirable man
3.  Adriano Emperado - The ability to be tougher than Don Nahoolewa
4.  Dennis Conatser - Intellectual non-departure
5.  Kirk - Perserverance, imagination, enthusiasm and drive
6.  Kenpo Dot - Sense of Humor, enthusiasm and ability to not take one's self too seriously

Yeah ... I know ... Seven ... but what the Hell ... I'm getting older now and have less time to hit them all.

Dan


----------



## Dave Simmons (Jan 10, 2003)

1. Ray Arquilla - vast knowledge

2. Ted Sumner- healing side of Kenpo

3. Roger Greene- practical tactician

4. Steve Labounty- gentleman

5. Larry Tatum- like his speed


Dave Simmons

http://www.mnkenpo.com


----------



## Klondike93 (Jan 10, 2003)

My 5

1.  Mr. Wedlake 

2.  Mr. Planas  

3.  Martin Wheeler

4.  Vladimir Vasiliev 

5. Mikhail Ryabko 

I hope to finally get to train with Vlad at a seminar in San Diego next month. 

There is also one other Kenpo instructor I would like to work with and that's Dennis Conatser. I've never met him in person but have talked to him on the phone and read alot about him. I  would like to tap the "keg" of knowledge that he is.

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Well, you did, my young Jedi, you left me off the list. Now I'm ticked!:samurai: *




Bumber, I've never trained with a tracy's guy!
Maybe I'd make an exception here and there.:asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> *6.  Kenpo Dot - Sense of Humor, enthusiasm and ability to not take one's self too seriously
> *



SEE!! SEE!!!

I knew SOMEONE appreciated me.  :angel:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Okay I'll be serious for a moment.  My Pick's

1) Dan Farmer - and not just cuz he picked me.    We've talked for years, and one day I want to meet him face to face, and I know he'll be an awsome instructor.
2) Huk Planas - I've been to quite a few of his seminars and it's always a great experience.
3) Frank Trejo - Same reason I saw him at Jeff Blays and I'm looking forward to his next seminar.
4) Tom Kelly - because I've heard so much about him and with a last name like that how can you go wrong.  
5) Dennis Conatser - because of his knowledge and his ability to teach it.  And because I'm a glutton for punishment. 

Then there's the people that come around locally ie Martin Wheeler, Zach Whinston(sp?), Tim Hartman, Doreen Cogliandro I look forward to working with all these people.

Of course I'd like to be able to meet and work with all the people I have meet here on this site and the internet.  ie  Ricardo (first and formost, we've know each other a while  ), Seig/Tess, Kirk, Rich and the list goes on and on and on.  

:asian:

Dot


----------



## Kirk (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Of course I'd like to be able to meet and work with all the people I have meet here on this site and the internet.  ie  Ricardo (first and formost, we've know each other a while  ), Seig/Tess, Kirk, Rich and the list goes on and on and on.  *



I echo your sentiment!  I know I'll hook up with "all y'all" (Texas
term) eventually.  I just wish it could be done all at once!  That'd
be a heck of a party, huh?

Incidentally, the Kenpo Clinic in May would be a good time for
ya come visit


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Klondike93 _
> *4.  Vladimir Vasiliev
> I hope to finally get to train with Vlad at a seminar in San Diego next month.*



Go! GOOOOO! GOOOOOOOO!

You will not be sorry.


----------



## Klondike93 (Jan 10, 2003)

> Go! GOOOOO! GOOOOOOOO!
> You will not be sorry.



Tell that to my bruises  


I think my instructor, Brad, is getting me ready for the punches, he keeps hitting me at every chance he gets.


:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Jan 10, 2003)

Mr. Parker (Sr.) - For giving us this great art!

Mr. Leo R. Lacerte - For being the *1st* to pioneer the Art of Ed Parkers Kenpo in the Southeastern Massachusetts area, also my first instructor.

Mr. Lee Wedlake Jr. - For all of his insight and understanding not only in the arts but on a personal level too.

Mr. Richard "Huk" Planas - I have never seen someone who knows so much about the art.

Mr. Tom Kelly - For his martial arts spirit and knowledge of the art.

Mr. Frank Trejo - For his overall knowledge of the art and his freestyle capabilities.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *People I'd like to train with ..
> 
> dan inosanto
> ...



Didn't you see Count Draco in Sesame Street? That's more than five!


----------



## cassidy (Jan 10, 2003)

larry Tatum

Emperado

Steven Seagal

Paul Mills ( why didn't most choose him?)

Matt Thornton


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Dam, I didn't even make the "long list." Well you can forget Cliff Stewart because he was my college room mate and spends a lot of time in my school, so there!  No wonder you haven't got back to LA. *



I knew that...in fact I just found an article on him in an old fighting stars magazine I have. 

While I was talking to GD7 last night he was like, "ibu...rita....who? who the hell are these guys?"...If you'll notice there were no "currently" Kenpo folks on this list..just some dangerous people I'd like to check out. 

My Kenpo list is much shorter...And I'd want an extended period of study with them. 

Sigung
You
Planas
Conatser
Mills
White
Hancock
Sanders (Muhammad)
Tatum


----------



## Doc (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *I knew that...in fact I just found an article on him in an old fighting stars magazine I have.
> 
> While I was talking to GD7 last night he was like, "ibu...rita....who? who the hell are these guys?"...If you'll notice there were no "currently" Kenpo folks on this list..just some dangerous people I'd like to check out.
> ...



You should have been a custodian, the way you "cleaned that up." :rofl:  Wait till I get my hands on you.. Cliff is a Senior Guru in Pentjak and endorses and uses almost everything I do in some form and we have some good Kenpo Laughs together.


----------



## Rainman (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I SAW THAT! I'M NOT CRAZY!  I'M "MAD."   IT'S ALIVE, IT'S ALIVE!!!!!!!!!    PAM'S FOR EVERYONE!!! *



:anic:   Well if people wanted pam they would have to RTFM for 101 get some lecture time and then practice.   Power is power it's the Law of the Fist!  EFTDOAMS... and where is that book anyways?


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 13, 2003)

Ed Parker Jr
Hatsumi Sensei
Steven Seagal
Jeff Speakman
Tony Cechine(sp?)


----------



## Doc (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Ed Parker Jr
> Hatsumi Sensei
> Steven Seagal
> ...



You do know 2 of your 5 are actors right? (sorta)


----------



## Shinobi (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, but they know more then me. And it would be a cool experience.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *People I'd like to train with ..
> 
> tim hartman
> *



JB if you are interested I'll be teaching in Dallas this March. The information is as follows:

*· March 15th, Dallas, TX. - Datu Hartman & GM Anding de Leon will be teaching a one-day seminar on advanced sinawalis, disarms, trapping, and locking. For more information contact GM Anding de Leon at (972) 494-1663 or IADLF@aol.com*

Tim Hartman


----------



## Doc (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *JB if you are interested I'll be teaching in Dallas this March. The information is as follows:
> 
> · March 15th, Dallas, TX. - Datu Hartman & GM Anding de Leon will be teaching a one-day seminar on advanced sinawalis, disarms, trapping, and locking. For more information contact GM Anding de Leon at (972) 494-1663 or IADLF@aol.com
> ...



Hey Tim, someone just sent me an e-mail yesterday asking about you and attending your seminar. Of course I told him he better not miss it. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *JB if you are interested I'll be teaching in Dallas this March. The information is as follows:
> 
> · March 15th, Dallas, TX. - Datu Hartman & GM Anding de Leon will be teaching a one-day seminar on advanced sinawalis, disarms, trapping, and locking. For more information contact GM Anding de Leon at (972) 494-1663 or IADLF@aol.com
> ...



Already printed out and put on my schedule...

I was gonna surprise ya, but thanks for letting me know. I had been keeping my eyes open for the next one since I wasn't able to attend last year.

jb:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Already printed out and put on my schedule...
> 
> I was gonna surprise ya, but thanks for letting me know. I had been keeping my eyes open for the next one since I wasn't able to attend last year.
> ...



You open for riders???


----------



## ikenpo (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *You open for riders???  *



Sure,

You make the 4 hr ride down to Houston and then we'll make the 4 hr ride up to Dallas... 

Or I'll just meet you there...

jb


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Sure,
> 
> You make the 4 hr ride down to Houston and then we'll make the 4 hr ride up to Dallas...
> ...



LOL .. it's only 3 to houston :wavey:


but I get your point.


----------



## Big Pat (Jan 15, 2003)

Mr. Jeff English-My first instructor.

Mr. Chuck Sullivan-Because of his longevity in Kenpo. I am sure he can say, "I have, rather than I can".

Dr. Ron Chapel-Something about SL-4 intrigues me.

Mr. Ted Sumner-A Tracy Kenpoist that teaches healing.

Mr. Vic LeRoux-Power,speed,accuracy all with lots of control.

Honorable mention: Mr. Skip Hancock for his statement about his rank and relationship with Mr. Parker.

:asian:

EKP RIP

Big Pat


----------



## Kirk (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Pat _
> *Honorable mention: Mr. Skip Hancock for his statement about his rank and relationship with Mr. Parker.*



And what was his statement?


----------



## Doc (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Pat _
> *Mr. Jeff English-My first instructor.
> 
> Mr. Chuck Sullivan-Because of his longevity in Kenpo. I am sure he can say, "I have, rather than I can".
> ...




I feel the same way about SubLevel Four. (Thanks for the most honorable mention)

YOU WILL BE ASSIMILATED


----------



## brianhunter (Jan 16, 2003)

Tom Kelly ( A lot of history there if you can get him to talking )

Dennis Conatser ( Insights and knowledge of the system )

Dan Farmer ( His common sense approach to the art )

Doc Chapel ( Former kenpo cop and his concepts )

Jeff Speakman ( Be neat to meet the guy behind the movies )


----------



## Big Pat (Jan 16, 2003)

*And what was his statement? *[/QUOTE] 

On page 156 of the The Journey:

Mr. Hancock speaks of thanking Mr. Parker for all that he has been given in Kenpo. Mr. Parker gets mad and responed, "I have never given you anything. You have earned every single bit of it".

Mr. Hancock on his rank:" Mr. Parker was my teacher. He promoted me. The rank was an indication of a personal relationship in the art between Mr. Parker and me. He is no longer with us, and I will never be promoted again. -- This has simply been the way I intuitively feel things should be in my heart and is not in any way a judgement or criticism of others".

I think this says a lot about the kind of Kenpoist Mr. Hancock is.

EKP RIP

Big Pat


----------



## Nightingale (Jan 16, 2003)

The top kenpoists?

Anyone in The Journey.


----------



## Sanddragon (Jan 16, 2003)

Since this a Kenpo thread I will keep it to those in Kenpo. However there are a few outside of Kenpo as well. 

No special order here.

1. Stephen LaBounty

2. Tom Kelly

3. John Sepulveda

4. Dennis Conatser

5. Howard Silva


----------



## Rainman (Jan 16, 2003)

A mighty thanks to you guys who listed their choices and the reason why.  Most interesting.  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 16, 2003)

This is interesting to see the different instructors eveyone has picked.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This is interesting to see the different instructors eveyone has picked.  *



I agree, specially when you're out of the main stream. I't's the first time I've heard about some of those kenpo masters, so I'm thinking in maybe doing some research and write a profile of some of them so the spanish kenpoists can know about them  That's only an idea, though.

Great thread this one, si señor


----------



## Katie Simmons (Jan 26, 2003)

1. Ted Sumner. He's got documentation for a considerable portion of kenpo's history and an incredible grasp of theory. He teaches kenpo's healing arts (chotaifuku) and he's an extremely effective fighter. Plus, he's hilarious. 
2. Joe Lewis. If you have ever looked into this man's eyes, you understand. He's brutally effective, and slightly demented.
3. Roger Greene.  He'll work you mercilessly hard on the basics and then barbeque you up the best hamburger you've ever tasted. He's a crusher when he fights and a sweetheart the rest of the time.
4. Steve LaBounty. This is one of the guys my father looked up to when he began training with the Tracys in 1966. He's old school, fought (and won, more often than not) before they wore any protective gear. Now he's into healing, which has always interested me.
5. Ray Arquilla. He went towards the Chinese side, towards our roots. He's got this militant core of students, the "Iron Dragon". He's a badass. All the way.
Actually, all of these guys are badasses. I know all of them and have trained with Ted Sumner and attended seminars by Roger Greene, Joe Lewis and Steve LaBounty. Though most of you have probably never heard of them, as these guys are more on the Tracy side (with the exception of LaBounty), ask Tatum about any of them and I guarantee you he'll have good things to say. And speaking of Tatum, I'd like to add him to my list as a sixth person I'd like to train with. If that's allowed.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 9, 2003)

If its just Kenpo I'd go for   MY FAVS   Mr. Conaster (kissing *** here) ,  Mr Labounty,  Mr Trejo,  Mr. Hancock,  Mr. White,  Mr. Planas,  Mr. Pick (just cause he seems a little crazy).   Non Kenpoists   I'd go for, Chuck Norris (just to gossip about the old days of karate) Bill Wallace (the master kicker)  Danny Insanto (JKD and Arnis), Gene LeBell(Judo and Jujitsu) ,Toshoshiro Obata (The samurai sword) , Eric Lee (kung fu), Pauly Zink (monkey style kung fu),  Sho Kosugi (my early martial arts ninja idol)


----------



## Guiseppe Betri (Mar 10, 2003)

1. Les Sipes
2. Stephen LaBounty
3. Alan Henderson
4. Bob White
5. John Sepulveda


----------

